# Big Pike in Late Spring



## JimVT (May 5, 2006)

I never can seem to find the big ones in May. I can usually go out and fish shallow with spinnerbaits and jerkbaits and find 7 pounders or so.

Anyone care to share where and how to get the 10+ pound fish now?

Water depth and temp would be the most helpful. I think they are deep and keying on Smelt. I just don't know how deep? I try fishing deeper from time to time but it's tough working unproductive water when I can still find pretty nice fish shallow.

Thanks.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

slowwwwww retrieves...................ssssssllllllowwwwwww retrieves


----------



## JimVT (May 5, 2006)

Slow retrieve certainly works for me when the bite is slow. Are you saying the big fish will still be shallow and will respond to a slow retrieve?

I suspect the big fish in my area aren't coming in shallow to feed but are staying deep and feeding on smelt.

I am probably going to try to find the smelt and troll with purple back rapala's.

Anyone know what temp big pike prefer?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

what has been working on Devils Lake for me is 4" swim baits from bass pro in firetiger and blue/white with a 3/8 jighead. its practically untouchable. My theory is.....Big Baits, Big Fish. And so far its paid off HUGE. This is the first year in the spring that I've tried this method and it works big time. I'm over 20 5+lb walleyes and well over 125 pike in the last month using these baits.


----------



## JimVT (May 5, 2006)

Thanks duckslayer.
I have also had good luck with blue/white swimbaits. Just can't seem to find the big ones.

I have read that the big pike like to eat Walleye. I know some of medium pike are hitting smelt this time of year. I always let the big fish (over 10#) go so I haven't ever seen what's in there bellies.


----------

